# Outlook Problem: Recieve mails but not sending



## monkeyboy (26 Nov 2007)

Hi

Trying to fix my moms outlook. She can receive mails but replies nor new messages appera in the sent folder and no messge gets sent.

All the correct boxes seem to be ticked in the various options areas, can anyone advise?

thanks
MB


----------



## LiamC (26 Nov 2007)

Did it work before or is this a first time setup?

Make sure that the outgoing mail server is that of her ISP. For example, you can have an Eircom email address but use Esat for Broadband, in which case you will be pointing to the Eircom mail server for inbound mail but need to specify the Esat server for outbound.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Nov 2007)

And _Outlook _or _Outlook *Express*_?


----------



## monkeyboy (27 Nov 2007)

Its Outlook and she has a Eircom e mail address but Perlico the provider, is this what you are getting at Liam?

It used to work for her...


----------



## jpd (27 Nov 2007)

I had a problem when I switched to Perlico in that the instructions that came with the installation indicated the wrong smtp mail server. I found the correct mail-server address here 

If your username is...  Then change the outgoing mail field to...  
@iolbb ---------------> mail.iol.ie  
@adsl.utvinternet.ie --> mail.utvinternet.com  
@perlicoweb.com ---->  smtp.perlicoweb.com  
@perlicobb.com ------> smtp.perlicobb.com  
@perlico.com --------> mail.perlico.ie


----------



## LiamC (27 Nov 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> Its Outlook and she has a Eircom e mail address but Perlico the provider, is this what you are getting at Liam?
> 
> It used to work for her...


 
Exactly, guess you should be sorted with the mail server info from jpd


----------



## monkeyboy (27 Nov 2007)

Problem solved, AAM making me look good again 

CHEERS


----------



## maddad (27 Nov 2007)

Hi,

Sorry for butting in here, but i have similar problem.  Was with eircom but went with esat bt for €45 package phone and broadband.  No problem with incoming but regular difficulty with outgoing emails.  Know little about these things and require idiot proof guidance if anyone out there who can help?

Thanks


----------



## Dearg Doom (28 Nov 2007)

maddad said:


> Sorry for butting in here, but i have similar problem.  Was with eircom but went with esat bt for €45 package phone and broadband.  No problem with incoming but regular difficulty with outgoing emails.  Know little about these things and require idiot proof guidance if anyone out there who can help?



If you're using an eircom.net e-mail address then you will not be able to send via eircom's servers from a non-eircom IP address. I don't know if BT provide SMTP relay for their broadband customers (I'm one myself, but have my own mail service), so maybe ask BT if they provide this and if so what is the server name and what authentication is required and use this as your outgonig mail server in your e-mail account settings.


----------



## LiamC (28 Nov 2007)

maddad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for butting in here, but i have similar problem. Was with eircom but went with esat bt for €45 package phone and broadband. No problem with incoming but regular difficulty with outgoing emails. Know little about these things and require idiot proof guidance if anyone out there who can help?


 
Check out this link on the BT support pages, gives step by step guide on how to configure mail for a few different clients. Remember to leave incoming mail setting as is! Should sort you out.


----------



## maddad (28 Nov 2007)

Thanks LiamC. You,re spot on......problem solved.


Thanks All


----------



## LiamC (28 Nov 2007)

You're welcome


----------



## Fatphrog (28 Nov 2007)

Off-topic slightly but today I set my gmail account up on my POP Mac Mail (Mac equivalent of outlook express). It's now a free webmail account that like hotmail that works like a regular email account. No need to worry about emails when changing provider now. I'd recommend it.


----------



## tonora (5 Dec 2007)

*Re: NTL to UPC e mail*

This is a similar ish problem.Would appreciate your help
I have ntl broadband  but my e mail address is @ eircom.net.
On 30 November ntl converted to upc.
UPC advised how to set up outlook express with following protocols
Incoming mail opp3.upcmail.ie
Outgoing mail: smtp.ups.ie
I have  made these changes but amnow  unable to send or receive e mails
I phoned UPC technical helpline- they were pleasant but not helpful.
Anyone any suggestions how I can get back my e mail
I would really like  to keep my eircom.net e mail address.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Dearg Doom (6 Dec 2007)

*Re: NTL to UPC e mail*

Change the incoming mail server back to mail2.eircom.net and change the authentication details for that your eircom username/e-mail address and passowrd, this will allow you to receive your eircom.net e-mail. 

You will have to use the UPC outgoing mail server. Double check those settings, I can't resolve the hostname you mentioned - from a quick check on line it might be smtp.upcmail.ie. You'll have to specify authentication details for the outgoing server and these will be the UPC specified username and password.


----------



## tonora (6 Dec 2007)

That is working now. Thanks Dearg Doom.


----------

